# Coloring Question



## Apple61 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have a piece of soap, what I have painted with colors. Its made with glycerine. I would like to put this piece into another mold and pour some clear over it, but I am afraid the hot glycerin will melt the middle piece and the paint will be all over the clear. Is there any suggestion? Like a spray or some technique to prevent one piece of soap to be warmed up when pouring another layer over? I don't know if I am explaining it well, but hopefully someone will be able to help.
Thank you!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't done this, but I am wondering if you put the 1st piece of soap in the freezer, to get things nice and cold. Spritz with alcohol (I think) to make the new soap stick. Pour new soap over old soap.


----------



## SoapFun (Oct 8, 2019)

[QUOTE="Apple61, post: 757325, member: 31723"- I have a piece of soap, what I have painted with colors.

Hi there, can I ask how you paint them - what you use to paint them?  I have some embeds I want to paint, just trying to figure out the best way to do so.  I have liquid colorants made w glycerin, but not sure if they would dry well if I just paint them directly on the embeds.  Or is mixing powdered colorant w rubbing alcohol better?  Any input would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Relle (Oct 8, 2019)

SoapFun said:


> [QUOTE="Apple61, post: 757325, member: 31723"- I have a piece of soap, what I have painted with colors.
> 
> Hi there, can I ask how you paint them - what you use to paint them?  I have some embeds I want to paint, just trying to figure out the best way to do so.  I have liquid colorants made w glycerin, but not sure if they would dry well if I just paint them directly on the embeds.  Or is mixing powdered colorant w rubbing alcohol better?  Any input would be appreciated, thank you.



Soapfun, the person you quoted and asking questions to, hasn't been here since that post nearly (7 months), so probably won't see this.


----------



## SoapFun (Oct 8, 2019)

Relle said:


> Soapfun, the person you quoted and asking questions to, hasn't been here since that post nearly (7 months), so probably won't see this.


Ok, thank you.  Was hoping someone may have input if that person didn't.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes the color will smear and it will not work. There is a trick to do this though.  You would need to mx your soap color with glycerin, and let it dry overnight, and then you can pour carefully on top, and I have had some success with this. 

 The best idea I can give you, which I have done is to purchase soluble paper, and print your design.  You can also use tattoos.  They look super cool.  Brambleberry carries the soluble paper, but my guess you can find it in several other places.  Here is a tutorial that teaches both..

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...d-pour-soap/the-making-of-the-bicycle-soap-2/


----------



## SoapFun (Oct 20, 2019)

SunRiseArts said:


> Yes the color will smear and it will not work. There is a trick to do this though.  You would need to mx your soap color with glycerin, and let it dry overnight, and then you can pour carefully on top, and I have had some success with this.
> 
> The best idea I can give you, which I have done is to purchase soluble paper, and print your design.  You can also use tattoos.  They look super cool.  Brambleberry carries the soluble paper, but my guess you can find it in several other places.  Here is a tutorial that teaches both..
> 
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...d-pour-soap/the-making-of-the-bicycle-soap-2/



Thanks a bunch!  I gave it a try using premixed colorants (in glycerin), and it worked.  I gave them a couple days to completely dry, then placed them in a clear bin layed out flat on paper towel.  They look great!  I appreciate your input!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 21, 2019)

Pictures please!


----------



## SoapFun (Nov 2, 2019)

SunRiseArts said:


> Pictures please!








They turned out great!


----------



## SoapFun (Nov 2, 2019)

SunRiseArts said:


> Pictures please!


View attachment 42344


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 15, 2020)

SunRiseArts said:


> Yes the color will smear and it will not work. There is a trick to do this though.  You would need to mx your soap color with glycerin, and let it dry overnight, and then you can pour carefully on top, and I have had some success with this. I realize this post is from last year but hopping someone will see the question and answer. Can the soluble imbed paper be used in CP soap?  Is there a video showing how it is done?  Thanks.
> 
> The best idea I can give you, which I have done is to purchase soluble paper, and print your design.  You can also use tattoos.  They look super cool.  Brambleberry carries the soluble paper, but my guess you can find it in several other places.  Here is a tutorial that teaches both..
> 
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...d-pour-soap/the-making-of-the-bicycle-soap-2/


----------

